# Upgraded turbos!!!



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Go look on facebook at the TONS of zzp v3 sheets making less than 200whp or 220whp on E85 with the cam. Then look for GTX250 sheets and see all the people making 230-250WHP on 93 octane and you'll know which turbo is better.


----------



## jcreech (May 28, 2015)

Bnr gtx250 cars make more power on tune and injectors alone than full bolt on zzp v3 cars with cam. The v3 seriously underperforms for everything it claims to be. I have also never seen one fail, but here as I’ve seen dozens of v3 turbos and other zzp turbos failing. 

More importantly here: ZZP claims their cam doesn’t work with any other turbo than theirs. Most of this is probably because they won’t test it with other products. Trifecta and a few other individual people have determined that’s a lie and have done some testing showing you still get some gains out of it. I’m not sure if BNR tunes for the cam but if they do I would 100% go with the gtx250 and Bnr tune. Since you already own the cam, I would contact zzp about warranty if your cam fails with Bnr parts on the car to ensure there’s no fine print that could screw you in the future. And then report back here so the community can know as well.


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

From what I’ve seen on the fb groups, the bnr turbo out performs the zzp turbo every time


----------



## VegasSonic (Aug 23, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Go look on facebook at the TONS of zzp v3 sheets making less than 200whp or 220whp on E85 with the cam. Then look for GTX250 sheets and see all the people making 230-250WHP on 93 octane and you'll know which turbo is better.


Savage..... Lol.

I just bought the zzp cam as well. Don't let anyone say that a cam is proprietary to a certain turbo though, that's ridiculous. They are definitely interchangeable. Both brands will yield better gains with the cam, and a shitload better coupled with upgraded valve springs. The cam has better lift and duration so any more airflow will take advantage of this. The zzp unit is good and its cheaper. The BNR is a little better at a cost. Remember you still need injectors, a wideband, some other stuff for this install that all cost money. Personally I think it's up to you. But you need to find a tuner no matter what, and I would stay away from ZZP for that service. They are to busy and the canned approach isn't how you want yo whip tuned.


----------



## alexcrowell20 (Oct 19, 2021)

Appreciate the replies, I probably should have stated I'm already BNR tuned, short ram intake, catless downpipe and mid pipe, 42lb injectors, ported intake manifold, forged pistons, valve springs, cam and I've already purchased BNR's turbo ported and polished just waiting for it to ship out... unfortunately I don't have any gauges yet. I liked BNR's turbo better that's why I went with it. I just got curious when zzp told me BNR's turbo wouldn't work so I started searching for specs on both turbos and wasn't coming up with anything 🙃 Jerry has to retune me anyways for his turbo so I'm just going to ask him if I can send him some data logs if he will consider looking at them. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

ZZP trying to get you to buy theirs it sounded like


----------



## alexcrowell20 (Oct 19, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> ZZP trying to get you to buy theirs it sounded like


That's the vibe I was getting. I don't do the he said she said bs 🤣 I like numbers!


----------



## VegasSonic (Aug 23, 2021)

alexcrowell20 said:


> Appreciate the replies, I probably should have stated I'm already BNR tuned, short ram intake, catless downpipe and mid pipe, 42lb injectors, ported intake manifold, forged pistons, valve springs, cam and I've already purchased BNR's turbo ported and polished just waiting for it to ship out... unfortunately I don't have any gauges yet. I liked BNR's turbo better that's why I went with it. I just got curious when zzp told me BNR's turbo wouldn't work so I started searching for specs on both turbos and wasn't coming up with anything 🙃 Jerry has to retune me anyways for his turbo so I'm just going to ask him if I can send him some data logs if he will consider looking at them. Thank you everyone!


oh snap! That's almost exactly the stuff i'm gonna be putting on mine. I already have the cam and pistons. You gonna dyno this beast so we can see some numbers?


----------



## alexcrowell20 (Oct 19, 2021)

VegasSonic said:


> oh snap! That's almost exactly the stuff i'm gonna be putting on mine. I already have the cam and pistons. You gonna dyno this beast so we can see some numbers?


Yeah I've been working on her lol still have a ways to go but we're getting there! And yes when I get the turbo on and tuned my plan is keeping the stock muffler but I'm putting an electric cutout in it the people I'm having put the cutout in have a dyno so while I'm there I'm going to letter rip tater chip! I'll definitely atleast post a dyno sheet!


----------



## Jsjr56 (Feb 2, 2021)

alexcrowell20 said:


> Who has the better turbo zzp or bnr. Does bnr change diameter of exhaust wheel port? Does anyone know cfm on the zzp v3 turbo? I installed a zzp cam but zzp is say a bnr gtx250 isn't a big turbo and won't work. BNR didn't seem to enthusiastic when I mentioned tuning for the cam... just curious if anyone has any side by side comparisons


I love the gtx250 from bnr cause the way it pull it higher gears cause I’ll be going at like 80-90 on the freeway than look up for a minute or 2 and be like 75-80% throttle and just be cruising at like 130 at that point it’s amazing


----------

